# colored chalk



## cowgrlUP (Jul 8, 2007)

Tia and Scout


----------



## jennymaus (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow, thats awesome!! Well done! You should be proud!!


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

that looks awesome! and if you drew that your really good. but honetsly it looks like you took a pic, then put the invert side effect on paint or any program. but hey thats my opinon. and if you did draw it it is beautiful!


----------



## MorningDusk (Jul 25, 2007)

Tessa Bear said:


> that looks awesome! and if you drew that your really good. but honetsly it looks like you took a pic, then put the invert side effect on paint or any program. but hey thats my opinon. and if you did draw it it is beautiful!


I don't think she drew that, there is a computer effect that you can make it like that, on photoshop. 
But thats a neat photo to do that effect on!


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

yeah thats what i said.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Yah thats deff. photoshopped. I can do that on my programs


----------

